# Jab- Cross



## karatemom3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I started in a traditional Soo Bahk Do School.  In tournament sparring a lead hand punch without full extension did not count as a point. In the Tang Soo Do school I am in now they teach a jab cross combination like boxing with punches coming from under your chin and count the jab as a point in sparring.  I don't know why but this bothers me.  Just curious what other TSD and SBD schools teach.    Joan


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 31, 2012)

It depends how the Jab is taught. Theres so many different variants and methods it really isnt funny. Is it with a vertical, diagonal, or horizontal fist? Does it go straight out or in at a bit of an angle? Do You step out with the front foot into it? Do You turn Your body into it or is it an arm punch? Are the shoulders being engaged into the action? Hips? Are the feet pivoting?
Because a Jab can be pretty forceful.


----------



## rainesr (Jul 31, 2012)

I used to visit a SBD school regularly when I traveled in the USAF. I noticed something similar. They seemed to shun back fists as well. I never quite felt at home at the SBD schools. I never really learned Chil Sungs either so that added to the feeling.

We were taught jab-crosses similar to boxing at the TSD schools I attended.

~Rob


----------

